# Brittany Gentle Giants



## uatusk (Nov 23, 2014)

I currently have two of Brittany Madison ' s gentle giants. They are beautiful animals... They are fierce protectors of me and my family but they are true gentle giants. I am heartbroken to learn about what happened but Brittany is a wonderful Person. I would love to adopt any of her dogs. I understand It might be to late but if anyone can help me I would greatly appreciate your assistance. My name is JD WASHINGTON and my telephone number is phone number removed, pls PM JD, thanks, Jean-admin. Thank You


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

uatusk, do you have current info that she is breeding? I couldn't find anything more current than 2010 and most of those posts weren't very complimentary. What About Brittany's Gentle Giants? - Doberman Forum : Doberman Breed Dog Forums

If you want a 'gentle giant' then best to go for dogs that ARE giant like mastiff's and St Bernards and Great Danes...


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

' I am heartbroken to learn about what happened but Brittany is a wonderful Person.'
What happened? What am I missing here????


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Her dogs were seized in July 2010, severe neglect:

48 dogs rescued near Goldendale, Wash.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-brittanys-gentle-giants-goldendale-wa-3.html


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Her dogs were seized in July 2010, severe neglect:
> 
> 48 dogs rescued near Goldendale, Wash.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-brittanys-gentle-giants-goldendale-wa-3.html


 
Seized over four years ago. I suspect it's a bit too late to try to jump in and help at this point.


----------

